# BlackDragonHM X BlueScaleDragonHM



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, haven't been on here for awhile and have just gotten back into bettas and breeding.
My bettas, Apothos and Lucy, have successfully spawned and the male (Apothos) is taking great care of the eggs so far :-D
Here is a video of everything up untill 3-29-15 (yesterday)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKt0IUnYKjg


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty fish! Can't wait to see the fry as they mature.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

And they are actual fry this morning! Had a bit of a scare because my boyfriend came in (he gets up before me) and says there isn't any eggs or anything. I rush out and there isn't any on the ground and I carefully look in the nest. There they are hanging and no longer have the white yoke (at least not so big). I call my boyfriend over and show him and he sees them then . He's never seen baby betta before (or probably even thought of it cuz he's a car guy) But he seems to think it's cool and he did watch them spawn while I was at work so 
I'll get another video up from this morning after I get off work.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow! Fry are always great to see . One time I was just relaxing by my spawn tank and I turned my head and alas, there were little tails .


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrU43Dp9EdM
And yes they are  They are so tiny and not sure if I have as many as I thought but they are harder to see now though so idk. Apothos is still being a great daddy


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

So I just took some good photos on my phone... My phone can focus on them but not my camera  also it can see more than I can apparently :roll:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Adorable! Seeing tails is awesome!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok a couple more pics before I go to bed. :-D The little black dot to the right of the fry in the bottom pic (almost looks like even smaller fry) is some sort of water flea or other microorganism so the fry will have those to eat first if I don't get food to them first


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

They're so cute!!!<3


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Bailmint said:


> Adorable! Seeing tails is awesome!


Yes it is!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

So took some more pics this morning and the fry are starting to be horizotal. Even got one that was full horizotal :-D May be taking the dad out today. 
Daddy betta is still taking awesome care of them though still. There was one up front on the glass I tried to get a pic of but daddy scooped him/her up and spit it back in the nest :lol:


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Took some pics when I got home and some where free swimming! I took Apothos out just now because most of the fry looked to be free swimming or close. I don't think I'll know how many are in there for awhile. Apothos may have eaten some but idk.
Here's the pics and a little video (I had to use music for the audio on this one because I used my phone and its mic is messed up) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgwj1AdoNyM


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yay pictures!<3


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone! Thought I'd share a couple (bad) shots of a baby. They are close to a week old and are already getting easier to see.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's some better ones from a little bit ago of 3 different fry. I can count about 8 or so at a time before I lose count or lose were the ones I already counted went lol. But I know there are more. It'll still be a couple weeks before I know for sure how many I got since they are in such a big tank already. 
Oh also started dripping a gallon a day on Friday so the 3rd of April. Been only giving them a big portion of walter and banana worms because I honestly think the amount of natural organisms already in there could sustain them without the worms.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

-Counting April 1st as free swimming day then the fry are 3 weeks and 1 day old today!:-D Haven't been adding a gallon a day like I should so the tank is still only about half full  but I've only seen one death so far.
-Tried some crushed flake food the other day and some did try it but spat it back out right away :roll:
-Tried giving the fry some small grindal worms today but I don't think they are quite ready for those. The biggest fry can get them down but the smaller ones seem to not be able to down them yet so more micro worms for them.
-So here's pics! I tried to get a pic a day but that didn't really happen either  Sorry for fuzzyness too. They look ok on my phone but blown up on the computer not so much. (My phone was pretty good when they were smaller but now can't focus when they are bigger? lol)

4-8-15
View attachment 548674


4-9-15
View attachment 548682


4-11-15
View attachment 548690


4-12-15
View attachment 548698


4-15-15
View attachment 548706

View attachment 548714


4-18-15
View attachment 548722


4-23-15 (see the grindal hanging out of it's mouth?)
View attachment 548730


Here's momma Lucy's tank and some 'pics' of her from today(I need to get the algea off I know and thin out those plants!)
View attachment 548738

View attachment 548746

View attachment 548754


Then some shots of daddy Apothos also from today.
View attachment 548762

View attachment 548770


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Just did somewhat of a head count and seems I could have around 50 fry :shock: definitely my biggest spawn if everyone makes it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I love seeing all the pictures together like that to see them grow.


----------



## nakito (Oct 11, 2014)

subbing!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Awesome pair! cant wait to see how these guys turn out


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry for not updating this for how many months now? I started college in August so wasn't able to watch them as often. They are young adults now and I have separated most of the males now. I've got about 30 right now. More girls than boys. Main colors are dark blue dragon and light blue/steel dragons and super delta tails so far. Still growing fins so could spread out to a full halfmoon.
These pics are from last weekend
Here's a couple of my dark blue male dragons and a female
View attachment 716850

View attachment 716858

View attachment 716882


Then a couple of my light blue/steel dragon males (the second one is still in with the girls) and a female (the female looks black because of the lighting)
View attachment 716866

View attachment 716874

View attachment 716890


Then the main 55gal fry tank (other male holding nets are in my other 55 gal community tank)
View attachment 716898


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they're gorgeous!


----------

